# CSX Static/Diorama Yard Layout



## CSXDC (Jan 20, 2014)

Good morning all.

Due to space limitations (currently living in a one-bedroom apartment), I do not have the space I'd like to have for trains. So I've decided to take a shelf from a bookcase and build it into a miniature diorama/static layout. I've spent about a week or so playing around with track designs on AnyRail, and finally came to a decision. I'm doing a small yard and a bridge that will eventually cross the yard. This will give me some space for some freight cars and a locomotive or two.

Here's what I'm working with:
Total space of 30" x 10" (thirty inches by ten inches)
Atlas Code 83 Nickel-Silver track
Woodland Scenics foam roadbed under the tracks
Woodland Scenics Medium Gray Blend ballast

I'll update this thread as I progress. I work alot, so each update will probably be about a week or so.

Thoughts? Opinions? Comments welcome.


----------



## CSXDC (Jan 20, 2014)

Progress so far:

Track was laid a few days ago on the Woodland Scenics roadbed. Went down nice. These pictures were taken before everything was glued down.


----------



## CSXDC (Jan 20, 2014)

And the ballasting was completed tonight. This is the latest update. 

*This was also my first time ballasting. I decided to let the glue dry on the ties to give the "sun-bleached" look to them. I also left a good amount of ballast higher than the ties and also some on the ties to give it more of a rough appearance, as a yard doesn't always have nice clean rails.*


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks pretty good so far.

It's funny - my layout started life as a 24x60 diorama.


----------



## CSXDC (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm really hoping that I will be able to expand, and someday, have an actual layout. But this will keep me occupied for a bit. Just don't have much space, unfortunately.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Once again, you bring to fore, the realization that we are hobbiests.

It's not only about running trains. It's the enjoyment
of designing and making things. You can create your whole
eventual layout this way and have the fun of doing it.

In recent weeks, train running has taken little of my
time. Rather I have been making this and that for
my scenes. A nice quiet pass time that lets the
creative juices flow.

And you've only begun...good on you.

Don


----------



## CSXDC (Jan 20, 2014)

Don, thank you for your comments. I appreciate it.


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like a fun project, the ballast turned out pretty good.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CSXDC (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you Justin for your reply!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks good! 

As Don said plenty of opportunity for creativity there.

You might consider a little animation, lights and sound. Although I haven't done it yet, I'm planning on adding sound 'modules' that the kids can operate with a push-button to supplement the fact that my layout will never be 'big-enough.'

Big Dawgs Greetings sells these reasonably priced record-able modules for sound effects.

http://store.bigdawgspromo.com/index.php?osCsid=ea0142d6a11ad1f0b53ff41f446c26b2


----------



## CSXDC (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks, Bob. I appreciate your comments and input! Still taking my time on the future of this diorama. I don't want to fill it up too quickly because my space is so limited. Thanks for sharing the link, aswell!


----------



## CSXDC (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, no more scenery done yet, but I've got some trains now! I actually found a locomotive I forgot I had, an Athearn SD40-2 CSX YN2. I just need some new handrails, as they were torn apart at some point on the front and back, and not sure where they went. In the mail today came a Bachmann Spectrum Dash 8-40CW CSX YN2 I ordered off of eBay. Also have a couple freight cars. Pics will be posted in a moment.


----------



## CSXDC (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## sentinal77 (Jan 2, 2011)

I too have limited space, so I'll be watching with interest.

Keep up the inspiration.


----------

